# Enduro bike for tall people



## mtb-ripper (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm curious what people are riding who like more of the gravity assisted types of trails. I'm about 6-4 with a 36 inseam and am looking for a big (read long reach 17.5 + inches) 130-150mm (160mm wouldn't be out of the question) bike with a semi steep seat tube and head tube on the slacker side. 26, 650 or 29 isn't a big deal, I've ridden them all and can get on without too much trouble on any wheel size. What are you all riding? What kind of cockpit setups work for you all?

I'm really hoping to get input on whats out there - mostly hoping I've overlooked a viable frame option that just hasn't been on my radar. Pickings are pretty slim from what i've found so far. 

Thanks all!!


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

Well, I'm 6'5" with a 32" pant inseam (35" bike measurement inseam) and my two AM rides are an XL Niner WFO (140mm) and XL Knolly Chilcotin (160mm). The Chilcotin has 18.2" reach and the WFO has 18" reach. I have a pretty long torso so on both of them I'm running 90mm Thomson stems with the new Thomson dropper posts which have 5mm of setback. Not sure what your budget is, but if you should take a look at the Knolly Endorphin (18.2" reach I think) if you want a real enduro bike as I've read on here about a couple of guys using them for that.


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is the link to the bike I currently ride. Haven't had a reason to upgrade personally as it does everything I need and takes an a$$ beating. For the record, I'm 6'3" with a 32 inseam. I have not changed anything from stock, except for the actual saddle. It's set back all the way and fits me like a glove. One thing I would highly recommend with a bike like this is to make sure it has an adjustable fork. Any bike in this range can climb perfectly fine, but nothing wrong with a little help and saved energy for the downhill.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## sirsam84 (Sep 20, 2006)

7ft and 260lbs here...

I ride a custom DH bike (Bicycle Fabrications) for most of the AM stuff I ride (I've broken like 8 frames so I decided to go up one level from what I ride to prevent breakage)...23 inch seattube, 27.5 inch top tube full steel beast with a fox 40 on the front...

I have a Ventana El Cap as more of my XC/trail bike with 25.5 inch seat tube, 26 top tube...probably gonna trade it in and upgrade to the new 140mm travel el cap or El Chucho. Ventana also does a Zeus in 650b and 160mm travel...prices are actually better than a lot of the off the shelf brands out there, and you can do 3 levels of customization. FANTASTIC customer service!

My AM bike is currently a Kona Process...got it as a warranty for the two Kona Coilair frames I had broken previously. The 2013 process has a seat tube of 20.5 but the top tube is 26 inches, and the reach is 18.8, the longest I've seen on any XXL. 150 rear travel and specced for 160 fork, although I'm using the 180 mm fork from my process and it is working well. This bike RIPS! Rides like a mini DH bike but is very peddleable...It gave me the courage to hit my biggest drops so far (waist height to the top of the ladder transition but about chest height on me where I actually landed). The 2013 is a 26er but the 2014s are all going 650b or 29er. The XLs for 2014 have much shorter seat tubes, but top tubes still look long...

Lenz might be a good option for you as well...they make XXL sizes for all of their models, and their Lunchbox is a 29er with pretty short chainstays that has been bred for fun...I didn't go their route cuz the XXL is still a tad small for me. They also do a PBJ which is a 7 inch travel 29er that is getting rave reviews.

Another option is to contact Hank Matheson at Bicycle Fabrications and see if he will build you a steel slopestyle/AM 6-7 inch travel bike...really affordable and really good products. The guy is super cool and very approachable.


----------



## Birdman-X (Jan 16, 2004)

Xl banshee rune. They have a model that is less burly too. I'm 6'5".


Sent from my phablet with Tapatalk 2


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Birdman-X said:


> Xl banshee rune. They have a model that is less burly too. I'm 6'5".
> 
> Sent from my phablet with Tapatalk 2


Would you mind giving a review of that bike? It's on my radar for when I can afford a new bike. I ride something similar in a specialized enduro now. Thanks.


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

XL Banshee Rune V2

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/banshee-rune-v2-build-thread-821649-13.html#post10556659

I am 6'5", about 250 lbs geared. I run 180mm fork, 60mm stem and 830mm bars.


----------



## Birdman-X (Jan 16, 2004)

Two guys with XL Runes V2. Small world.

I'm running a short stem too. I put a longer one on and didn't like it&#8230;.switched back. I had 31" bars on it but kept clipping trees so I threw some 28" back on there.

I'm running a 180mm fork also. I'm a big fan of coil for our size for front and back. I had a V1.5 run with a DHX 5.0 air. It was pretty much useless. I put an older DHX 5.0 coil on the new one that was modded by Avalanche.

I'm running the back in the slackest setting with a 150 mm rear hub. I'm comfortable riding it even with the short stem and narrow bars. We don't ride very fast for the most part but when you do that's when the bike really shines. The bike is solid and tracks great through the choppy stuff. It pops off of rocks nicely which is probably due mostly to the fork tune.

I'm by no means a climbing stud but this is the best climbing bike I've had. Our area is generally shorter / steeper hills with rock gardens and roots throughout. If you commit on the climb it actually feels like the back end grabs hold of the rock then stiffens up and allows you to plow over top vs. hitting every single obstacle and losing momentum. I've made climbs this year that I've never made and I'm on the downward slope of life (getting old).

I love having the dropper posts. Wished I would have gotten one with more adjustability though. With the specialized I have all the way up (nice for climbing in/fire roads) and a 40 mm drop which I use 90% of the time. I find the full drop a little too much for me.

The only real issue I have with the bike is finding a chain guide. The dropped stays don't work well the E13. I eventually took the bottom part off and kept the top. I switched to a Wolftooth 30t front ring and haven't dropped a chain since even with a normal derailleur. Apparently I can drop the guide completely if I get a clutch derailleur. I'm running a 11-36 on the back. That combination is probably also allowing me to get those climbs that I hadn't been able to get in the past.

The bike weights about 36.5 pounds which isn't that bad given the burliness of the build.

A couple of pics on posts #1248

http://forums.mtbr.com/banshee-bikes/banshee-rune-v2-build-thread-821649-13.html#post10556659


----------



## uzurpator (Dec 8, 2005)

I am using 150mm rear hub as well. To be honest, it is one of the reasons why I went with Banshee in the first place. All of the KS link bikes ( Prime, Rune V2 and Spitfire V2 ) can be ordered with 150mm rear dropouts, which, for a Clyde, is a shining point because it gives much more clyde-worthy rear end.


----------



## tysonnemb (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks for the write up. My bike as an XL weighs over 36 lbs also, so no issue there. Now to ask the boss for a raise...


----------

